#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  Shreves chemical process Industries

## magdyharby1

dear all



as per requested by some members please find below the link for Shreves chemical process Industries book.

book information

Shreve's Chemical Process Industries (McGraw-Hill International Editions)
By George T. Austin


Publisher:   McGraw-Hill Professional
Number Of Pages:   864
Publication Date:   1984-10-01
ISBN-10 / ASIN:   0070661677
ISBN-13 / EAN:   9780070661677

book link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

File extension is ".rar"

password is " chemical"

please reply with your comments 

best regardsSee More: Shreves chemical process Industries

----------


## Blue666

There are too many chapter loss in this scanned ebook

----------


## mh_mahmoodieh

Thanks friend

----------


## noora

:Embarrassment: 
Thank you soooooooooooooooooo much 
I was search about this book 
Thank you so nuch

all the best

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks a lot

----------


## Rajeev Singh

Hello

----------


## 5161440

only 6 industries?????? where are the rest 34 ??

----------


## mustafa786

I am not getting any file,its just a blank page,  
  has it been removed????

----------


## devilturn70

file removed please upload it again

----------


## georgecis

Try here :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

(Also the "incomplete" version, only 6 chapters ; for Scribd -> Free Register or Account + 1 uploaded file = download)

Regards

----------


## basmove

Hai how to down load from this link, i tried...its not working

----------

